

The court document that shows how Tim Cook does business - gamechangr
http://qz.com/288917/the-court-document-that-shows-how-tim-cook-does-business/

======
gamechangr
$50 million dollar confidentiality penalty? Have you heard of anything close
to this figure for other companies?

